# The future is automated



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

These things have been around for a while but I thought it would be cool to share the new technology with everyone. I work in the Turf Industry so it may just be cool to me but, check it out if your bored.

http://www.trebro.com/


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the whole blurp that says:

It comes complete with a John Deere four-wheel drive, 105 hp tractor.

Most of the time, this is the main peice of machinery and the attachment is what it comes complete with.

Do you guys use this kind of equipment at your sod farm, if so, I don't think sod farming is a job i wouldn't want to do.:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

No the ones we use take 3 people, one to drive and two that stack. They are looking at buying the AutoStack though and that will save alot on labor.

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=Picture015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<div style="width:360px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w82.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/1168130446.pbw" height="240" width="360"><a href="http://i82.photobucket.com/redirect/album?action=slideshow&landing=/slideshows&type=3" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>


----------

